# مشروع تخرج (جهاز اسنان متنقل )



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

في الملف التالي مشروع تخرج عبارة عن جهاز اسنان صغير الحجم وقابل حمله لحالات الطارئة .

وننتظر ارائكم ومقترحاتكم واسألتكم حول المشروع .


البغدادي


----------



## الالكتروني (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل والقراءه 

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
:75: افدتنا بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وردوكم .

البغدادي


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله ف


----------



## Tigris duaghter (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور ع الموضوع


----------



## ROAA_A (5 يوليو 2010)

تسلم على هذا الموضوع المفيد اتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## mohanad_sh (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع
جزاك الله الف خير
مششششششكور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلموا على مروركم.

مع التقديروالأمتنان.

البغدادي


----------



## khalied.hamed (17 أغسطس 2011)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا كبير


----------



## استبرق غسان (5 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو :56:بس اريد معلومات اكثر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

استبرق غسان قال:


> يسلمو :56:بس اريد معلومات اكثر



تحية طيبة .

اي معلومات تطلبها و حول اي فقرة ؟

اكتب سؤالك وانا سوف بأذن الله لا ابخل عليك بأي معلومة .
توكل على الله .

تقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## م/ حكيم نبيل (6 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب ما هو السؤال الرئيسى ..... فين مصدر الهواء المضغوط

يعنى انا اتكلمت كتير جدا فى موضوع وحدة متنقلة ... دايما وابدا العقبة فى كمبروسر الهوا وتانك الهوا ... لان اصلا هما دول الحاجتين الكبار والتقال فى الموضوع كله ..... انا بصراحة لما قريت العنوان فكرت انك حليت المشكلة دى لكن ملقتش اى جديد.


----------



## eng_mhamed86 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## استبرق غسان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## Spider_2005 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيراااااااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

م/ حكيم نبيل قال:


> طيب ما هو السؤال الرئيسى ..... فين مصدر الهواء المضغوط
> 
> يعنى انا اتكلمت كتير جدا فى موضوع وحدة متنقلة ... دايما وابدا العقبة فى كمبروسر الهوا وتانك الهوا ... لان اصلا هما دول الحاجتين الكبار والتقال فى الموضوع كله ..... انا بصراحة لما قريت العنوان فكرت انك حليت المشكلة دى لكن ملقتش اى جديد.



اخي الفاضل حكيم ,

ما هو سؤالك بالضبط .

تقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## حسام الوراقى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى العزيز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلموا جميعا على ردودكم .
تقبلوا اجمل المنى .
انتظر اي سؤال او استفسار حول الموضوع.

البغدادي


----------



## aboood2543 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور اخوي البغدادي على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------

